# My setup. how does it look?



## Raquels420 (Sep 12, 2014)

I first started growing around April my first grow went great until last month of flowering. I got pm bad 10 ounces of trash so I had to throw everything away clean everything with peroxide and water and re set up the tent this time I took the filter off the floor. 

View attachment 20140912_093339.jpg


View attachment 20140912_093402.jpg


View attachment 20140912_093429.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks good and clean.....ready for a new run!


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2014)

I hurt my neck trying to look at those pics....lol.  Looks good.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2014)

Yep, very nice and sterile. Do you clean other ops ...lol...

Good luck with your next grow. I know a few growers that swear by sulphur burners but have never used them myself.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 14, 2014)

I would shorten the amount of duct in between everything. Looks like there is some slack. Center the light more and get that kink out of the one side. The smoother the angle of the turn the more flow. The more duct= more resistance.

looks great!


----------



## Warrior (Sep 15, 2014)

Run the tent for a few days without plants.....just to be sure you are not going to have any issues.....my 2 cents...  BTW....looks great....I wish I had that room!


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 15, 2014)

I have 3 tents, a 5x5 and 2. 4x4's.

With a new tent take warm/hot water, mix in  A TINY bit of bleech,  3-5 tablespoons per small bowl of water and wipe down everything!  Top, sides, bottom, every square inch.
Some say no bleech but this is my 8 th year in tents and after EVERY grow i scrub as described above.
Then do it again the next day, also, run Your lights and fans while doing this.
Shorten your duct work, slack creates less cfm's due to restriction.
Also, you won't need that scrubber til you see/smell buds, take it off for now, better exhaust air flow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2014)

While I clean the inside of my tents regularly, I don't do the bleach thing--just a good general disinfectant.  Bleach is a great disinfectant, but I have trouble with the smell.  I think that 3-5 T per small bowl of water may be too strong, however.  4 tablespoons is a 1/4 cup.  Many small bowls will hold less than a cup--a 3-1 beach solution is quite strong.  Think of it this way--your washing machine holds 12-15 gallons of water and you add a cup of bleach to that.  I would think that you would want a weaker solution to wash down your tent than you do dirty clothes.


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 15, 2014)

The smell tells me its clean, thus I stated run the fans and exhaust.
To each their own.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2014)

I mean while I AM cleaning--for some reason, I am incredibly sensitive to bleach smell.  No way I could get into a tent and wash down the walls with a strong bleach solution and not get sick.  Some people are just more sensitive to certain smells than others.  Like you said, it is a great disinfectant, but just wanted to let peeps know there are a lot of alternatives out there for anyone not wanting to deal with the strong bleach odor.


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 16, 2014)

Your right, it STINKS. It doesn't bother me, infact I know for a fact no bugs, mold, etc will live through it! Much less twice, lol.
In addition i mop my concrete floors too AND spray the walls of the room.
Did I mention to open your windows and use exhaust fans ?lol 
I have more than once thought, dam, too much bleech, but in the end, its clean, plus my wife has it here and I dont need to go buy another product.


----------



## Raquels420 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice I appricate the feedback &#128522;


----------



## learning2fly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I hurt my neck trying to look at those pics....lol.  Looks good.



me too!


nice looking setup Raquels420.....what will you be growing?

cheers


----------

